# Spalted Maple



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

This wood came from a maple tree that was taken down last year around the corner from us. I cut up a couple of the large crotch sections, sealed the ends and had pretty much forgotten about them. I was really surprised to see what the grain had done when I cut the blank out on the bandsaw. This is one good looking chunk of wood! gb


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

some more pics...MinWax natural oil finish.


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

GREAT LOOKING ! You have really brought out the good in this piece.
LL


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

WOW !!!!! That is THE most beautiful piece I have ever seen, Jim...

Fantastic markings...they almost look like ancient Indian pictographs...

Simply spectacular !!!!


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

Woah! That is incredable.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

It's ok


































J/K  that looks very vey nice..they just keep getting better. The spalting does look like something...fire, or flames or maybe little running people...something Wow!!


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Georgious. You did a fantastic job on that fantastic looking wood. That is beautiful. I agree, it is one of the best looking bowls I have ever seen.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Dang, Jim !
You are on a roll my friend !!!!
That spalting is just amazing, I have never seen such color. Where ever it was you put that maple to spalt, mark that spot ! You have a group of fungi like no other. FYI did you know the black lines are not from a single fungi, but from two fungi putting up a barrier to each other. When they meet they race to see who can carve out the most wood, sometimes completly incasing the other ! A more unique and beuatuful product could not possibly be made by man.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

GB...whatcha gonna do with that thing??????


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

That looks great Jim. Kinda looks like spalted hackaberry LOL


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

I figured you all would like this old chunk of firewood! Amazing what Mother Nature can do! I'm kicking myself for not get more of that wood. Those last shots are with some wet MinWax on it...really brought out the grain pattern. I'll hit it with more oil and 1000 grt tomorrow and then several coats of just oil (maybe a little polyvarnish mixed in with it) and wax and buff.
ET...interesting info on the spalting. You must be doing some research on it???
Trod...gotta' finish it first! lol


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

EndTuition said:


> Dang, Jim !
> You are on a roll my friend !!!!
> That spalting is just amazing, I have never seen such color. Where ever it was you put that maple to spalt, mark that spot ! You have a group of fungi like no other. FYI did you know the black lines are not from a single fungi, but from two fungi putting up a barrier to each other. When they meet they race to see who can carve out the most wood, sometimes completly incasing the other ! A more unique and beuatuful product could not possibly be made by man.


Sorry for the lazy post! Had a pair of dogs nipping at me to go outside and I didn't want to pay the price for ignoring them! By the time I caught my errors, it was too late to edit the post so I'll just correct it here.

What I meant to say was...

A more unique and beuatuful product could not possibly be made by man, but can be made even more beautiful by a craftsman.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

galv, your on a roll. The weather must agree with you.


----------



## mr bill (Apr 1, 2006)

Jim, Great job, and it's a natural edge crotch to boot..... Don't forget to show us the bottom finish job......

Keep up the good work.

BB


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

I don't know where the heck I would put that thing but right now I'm thinkin I needs it


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

I still can't stop looking at that piece. The colors in that wood are just beautiful. That is a dream piece.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

trodery said:


> I don't know where the heck I would put that thing but right now I'm thinkin I needs it


I'd be right proud to 'store' it for ya over here at the double-wide, Massa Trod...if'n you can git it from him... I'd be a biddin' against ya, but trying to live on Social Security is rough... Mebbe the new Prez will send me a few more food stamps..

(Gawd !!! I can't get over that piece...Simply Wonderful !!!)


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I won't lie, can't bid on it...but if you leave it next to the curb one night...I got it LOL just let me know when to do the drive by lol


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Tortuga said:


> I'd be right proud to 'store' it for ya over here at the double-wide, Massa Trod...if'n you can git it from him... I'd be a biddin' against ya, but trying to live on Social Security is rough... Mebbe the new Prez will send me a few more food stamps..
> 
> (Gawd !!! I can't get over that piece...Simply Wonderful !!!)


LOL at the double wide 

I was thinkin myself about seeing if ol GB would let me bid on it with my Lonestar card


----------



## GameThumper (Mar 28, 2008)

EndTuition said:


> Dang, Jim !
> You are on a roll my friend !!!!
> That spalting is just amazing, I have never seen such color. Where ever it was you put that maple to spalt, mark that spot ! You have a group of fungi like no other. FYI did you know the black lines are not from a single fungi, but from two fungi putting up a barrier to each other. When they meet they race to see who can carve out the most wood, sometimes completly incasing the other ! *A more unique and beuatuful product could not possibly be made by man.*[/quote]
> 
> ...


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Jim, As usual you have outdone yourself. Great looking project.


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

Man that came out great Jim!!

Trod, I'm catering a party in Jim's neck of the woods Saturday so if you get the payment to him by then I'd be more then happy to pick it up for you. I'll keep it here at the house for a few months to make sure it is properly acclimated and then I'll hand deliver it to Tortuga for you!! 

Jeff


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Brew said:


> Man that came out great Jim!!
> 
> Trod, I'm catering a party in Jim's neck of the woods Saturday so if you get the payment to him by then I'd be more then happy to pick it up for you. I'll keep it here at the house for a few months to make sure it is properly acclimated and then I'll hand deliver it to Tortuga for you!!
> 
> Jeff


LOL...I am all over that deal


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

It has sure been nice to be out working with this great weather we are having. This project is pretty well wrapped up and ready for the shelf. The pictures show how I reverse chucked it to turn the foot or bottom. As Mr. Bill said in a earlier post....people sometimes can spend more time finishing the bottom than the entire project. If you watch someone look at a bowl/vessel type project, it seems that the fisrt thing they will do is turn it over and look at the bottom for some reason. Here's to a Happy New Year 2009 for the 2Cool turners!! gb


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

more pics....
If you look closely at the bottom shot, you can see a 'feather/flame" grain that is incredible! It runs almost 12"!


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

gets my vote for the 2008 project of the year


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

I will have to second that vote. Beautiful


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

WOW!!! That is outstanding Jim. Beautiful.


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

I thought the big hackberry would be it, but didn't take you long at all to top that.


----------



## bear hide (Feb 14, 2008)

Man, that is beautiful and you make this look easy. What kind of chuck do you use?


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Thants for the compliments. I put the finishing touches on it this morning with some wax and light buffing. I'm still amazed how a chunk of trash wood on the side of the road can end up with such a amazing grain pattern. The reverse chucking is done with a 5" padded disk on the headstock side and a live center pushed up on the bottom. I use a sharp small fingernail gouge and a slow speed to finish off the bottom/foot. gb


----------



## bear hide (Feb 14, 2008)

Thanks GB. Did you seal the bark before you began cutting the inside lip? Also, what tool do you use when making the inside cut through the bark, so that you don't lift it off of the log?


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

bear hide said:


> Thanks GB. Did you seal the bark before you began cutting the inside lip? Also, what tool do you use when making the inside cut through the bark, so that you don't lift it off of the log?


BH...I sealed the end grain of the log right after it was cut down last year and put it in the corner of the garage. The bark itself was not sealed but is very secure and doesn't look like it will pull off. I used a large bowl gouge for the turning ...no problems with the bark pulling off. gb


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

galvbay said:


> BH...I sealed the end grain of the log right after it was cut down last year and put it in the corner of the garage. The bark itself was not sealed but is very secure and doesn't look like it will pull off. I used a large bowl gouge for the turning ...no problems with the bark pulling off. gb


When he said large bowl gouge he wasn't kidding, that thing must weigh 20 lbs.


----------

